# CNYOS annual spring auction



## cnycharles (May 1, 2009)

Hey all,
I didn't think to post this earlier, but the Syracuse NY area orchid club is having their Annual Spring Auction at our regular meeting place this Sunday May 3rd at 2pm. I don't have a list of plants, but maybe after rousting a few people I can get ahold of one. Our meetings are held at the St. Augustine's Catholic church in Baldwinsville, NY. Website is http://www.cnyos.org . We usually have member plants included in the auction but last year we had so many plants to sell in both open and silent auction that it took forever and nobody had money left for the nice plants that vendors had sent to us so it was decided that only vendor plants/things would be auctioned. If any questions other than 'what plants will be there' just let me know or check out our website. Meetings and auction are open to all. (we have free snacks as well... )
thanks,
charles

I do know that one plant on the list is a very nice paph delenatii seedling, donated by slippertalk member tenman. He has said that all of the plants that have flowered from this outcross have been fragrant, with scent of lemons


----------

